# For cellists: Beethoven late quartets



## Aurelian

In both listening to these works and following the score, I saw the cello never has a prominent part. Do you consider this a weakness of these quartets? Although Beethoven wrote cello sonatas, is it possible he did not understand the cello as well as the violin?


----------

